# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الإثنين 07/12/2015

## ماجد احمد

*

صباح الخير
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الاستئنافات ترفض خطاب الرابطة كوستي


رفضت لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في اجتماعها مساء اليوم الأحد الاستئناف الجديد المقدم من نادي الرابطة كوستي ضد قرارها السابق وقرار اللجنة المنظمة الذي قضى برفض الشكوى المقدمة من الرابطة ضد عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب الوك اكيج نجم مريخ كوستي السابق في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكان نادي الرابطة استعان بالخطاب الجديد الذي أرسله اتحاد الجنوب لنظيره السوداني بخصوص وجود اسم اللاعب الوك ضمن صفوف الملكية جوبا الأمر الذي يؤكد عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب مع مريخ كوستي لكن لجنة الاستئنافات رفضت الاستئناف مجدداً وبالتالي اعتماد الرابطة من الأندية التي هبطت من الممتاز.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

* قرن شطة : قضية الوك ستحلها لوزان

قال الكابتن قرن شطة عضو المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم ان قضية اللاعب الوك لن تحل الا بالذهاب الي لوزان لان الكاف ليس لديه محمكة رياضية و ان اللاعب لو لديه جنسية مزدوجة سيختلف الامر و قال انه ينصح الهلال والمريخ بعدم الدخول في معارك انصرافية والاستعداد لابطال افريقيا بتركيز عالي حتى لا يخرجان من الادوار الاولية واكد شطه ان الاتحاد السوداني لا يمنع تسجيل اللاعب وكان على المريخ عدم قيده ان كان اصلا لاعب الملكية و عاد وقال : يمكن لــــ(لوزان) ان تعاقب اللاعب بالايقاف ان صح انه مزور اما لو كان تسجيله صحيحا بناديه مريخ كوستي فان الامر سيختلف
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يؤجل تسجيل بكري للغد ويمدد عقد الباشا 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يختتم المريخ غدا تسجيلات بضم اللاعب بكري بشير و إعادة قيد اللاعب احمد الباشا الذي انتهت فترته و كان المريخ قد اكمل اتفاقه مساء بالمكتب التنفيذي مع اللاعب و يتوقع اعارة اللاعب الريح على
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*نادي سعودي يطلب خدمات سعيد السعودي
تسلم نادي الاهلي شندي خطابا من نادي الفيحاء السعودي يرغب فيه في خدمات لاعب النمور سعيد السعودي وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان مجلس ادارة الفريق وافقت علي الطلب نسبة لظروف اللاعب الاسرية التي تفرض عليه الإقامة في السعودية وسوف يضم اللاعب الي كشوفات الفيحاء في الأيام القادمة 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
استثني امير كمال ورمضان عجب ..اتحاد الكرة يقرر ابعاد كل الحرس القديم بالمنتخب الوطني

أكد أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية أن مهمة الطاقم الفني بالمنتخب الوطني الأول انتهت بنهاية مباراة صقور الجديان أمس أمام أثيوبيا وسيتم تحويل هذا الطاقم إلى المنتخب الأولمبي الذي حقق نجاحات كبيرة معه وقال الطريفي انه تم استبعاد كل الحرس القديم بالمنتخب الوطني الاول من اللاعبين باستثناء امير كمال ورمضان عجب علي ان يعتمد المنتخب علي المواهب الشابة بالمنتخب الأولمبي 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*افريقيا بتتكلم كورة
انس عرديب
افريقيا بتتكلم كورة
>> 🔅شهد الدور الاول لتصفيات افريقيا تحت 23 عام المؤهلة لاولمبياد البرازيل اداء مميز لمنتخب الجزائر بقيادة السويسرى شورمان .
>> 🔅 منتخب ضم لاعبين محليين يلعبوا في الدورى المحلي بقيادة الفنان زين الدين فرحات الذي قدم فواصل مميزة تؤكد بان هناك لاعب يسمي فرحات قادم بقوة للدوريات الاوربية .لاعب يمتلك مهارات فنية كبيرة مما خلق فارق كبير امام منتخبات نجيريا ومالي ومصر وكان له القدح المعلي في تاهل الجزائر للمربع الذهبي للبطولة للحصول علي احد المراكز الثلاثة التي تؤهل للبرازيل مباشرا.
>> 🔅صالحي.. عبداللاوي..كنيش..بن خماسة..حدوش..درفلو وبقية العقد.
>> شباب يمتلك الطموح والثقة الكبيرة التي زرعها فيهم المدير الفني شورمان
>> 🔅في مباراة الامس قدم المنتخب الجزائري مباراة كبيرة واستطاع ان يسير المباراة لصالحه بطريقة رائعة امام منتخب نجيريا صاحب الامكانيات البدنية والفنية العالية وخرج بتعادل سلبي جعله علي صدارة المجموعة متفاديا المنتخب المرعب صاحب البلد المنظم للبطولة السنغال .
>> 🔅تكتيك عالي جدا قدمه المنتخب الجزائري باللعب بدفاع المنطقة الكامل مع الضغط علي الخصم وسد المنافذ خاصة في وسط الميدان ثم الارتداد السريع عند افتكاك الكرة بقيادة فرحات المميزة والسريع جدا بالكرة.مما ادي الي صناعة العديد من الفرص خاصة في الدقائق الاخيرة للمباراة التي شهدت اثارة كبيرة من الجانبين حيث عمل المنتخب النيجيري لاحراز هدف لكن صلابة وقوة الدفاع الجزائرى وحارس المرمي صالحي حالت دون ذلك.
>> بطولة لم تجد التغطية الاعلامية المميزة صراحة..لكنها افرزت عن منتخبات شابة ولاعبين مميزين يمكن ان نراهم في الدوريات الاوربية الكبيرة.
>> 🔅السنغال ونجيريا مباراة قمة في الاثارة نهائي مبكر بحكم ماقدمه المنتخبان في الدور الاول امكنيات فنية وبدنية رهيبة يمتلكها نجوم المنتخبين.
>> 🔅 المنتخبات التي غادرت من الدور الاول ايضا قدمت كرة قدم متطورة ومتقدمة والمفاجاة كانت في خروج مالي .
>> 🔅 مصر بقيادة حسام البدري ولاعبيها المميزين رمضان صبحي..كهرباء..رامي ربيعة..كريم ندفيد..ومصطفي فتحي..اداء مميز افتقد التكتيك المناسب في بعض العناصر خاصة لاعب الارتكاز المميز الذي يعمل علي ربط الدفاع بالوسط من خلال تمرير وتوصيل الكرة بصورة سليمة وصحيحة.هذا الامر جعل المنتخب المصري يتعرض لضغط كبير مما جعله يفقد الكرة بصورة سريعة تربك الدفاع وتجعل الوصول للمرمي سهلا.والملاحظ بان المنتخب في مبارياته الثلاثة اهتزت شباكه.
>> حيث ولجت شباكه اربعة اهداف وهذا يدل علي وجود خلل دفاعي كبيير.
>> 🔅رمضان صبحى..وكهرباء يتشابهان في طريقة لعبهما ووجودهما في تشيكلة واحدة من اكبر اخطاء البدري…
>> 🔅 ضاع الحلم المصري للتاهل لاولمبياد ريودو جانيرو لغياب الاداء الجماعي وضعف التكتيك من جانب المدرب.
>> لمسات ذهبية 🔅عبارة مختصرة قالها رئيس ريال مدريد السابق كالديرون عن اللاعب زين الدين زيدان حيث قال :(يكفي انه جزائري) دليلا عن موهبة وقدرة اللاعب الجزائري في المنافسة في اقوي الدوريات والبطولات العالمية.
>> 🔅رياض محرز يؤكد ذلك بعد ان سجل هاتريك كاول لاعب جزائرى يسجل هاتريك في الدورى الانجليزي حيث قاد فريقه لستر ستي في صدارة الترتيب بعد فوزه علي سوانزي ستي وارتفع برصيده الي عشرة اهداف.
>> 🔅حلم المشاركة في اولمبياد ريودوجانيرو اقترب كثيرا للمنتخب الجزائري بعد اول واخر مشاركة له قبل 36 عام.
>>
>> 🔅افرزت تصفيات افريقيا تحت 23 عام المؤهلة للاولمبياد عددا من اللاعبين يمكن ان نراهم نجوما في سماء الكرة العالمية امثال.. زين الدين فرحات… الجزائر..كهرباء …مصر..ايتوبو ..وجنيور اجاي من نجيريا ..حابيبو ديالو من السنغال …واداما تراوري من مالي.
>>
>> 🔅 لمسة ذهبية
>> اسلوبه الراقي في الكلام يدل علي حسن خلقه ..
>> لمست ذلك من خلال اتصالي به للاعتذار عن اسم تكي تاكا عنوان للمقال الذي بدات الكتابة به عبر صحيفة كوورة سودانية الالكترونية ..وهو يحمل نفس العنوان في صحيفة ماركا. فكان كلامه بالحرف الواحد :(المشكلة وين ممكن اغير ليك انا ما دام عاجبك الاسم ) كان حديثا طيبا من الشاب المتميز المتانق والمتالق دوما وابدا عبر شاشات التلفاز وخلف اثير الاذاعات وحروف كلماته الرائعة من خلال صحيفة ماركا.
>> الاعلامي الشامل محمد الخير..
>> طلب مني عدم الاعتذار.. لكن حقه الادبي يجعلني اقدم اعتذاري له.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*صباح الخير حبيبنا ماجد مشكور علي الإبدعات تسلم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

صباح الخير حبيبنا ماجد مشكور علي الإبدعات تسلم




*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الرئيسية | رياضة |
المحكمة الرياضية الدولية تصدر قرارها في قضية الأهلي العاصمي ضد "الخرطوم" الوطني
تهدد "الكوماندوز" بغرامة (56) ألف دولار 

أصدرت المحكمة الرياضية الدولية قراراً بشأن قضية النادي الأهلي العاصمي ضد نادي "الخرطوم" الوطني والمدرب التونسي "لطفي السليمي" الذي كان قد تحول إلى تدريب الوطني قبل ثلاثة مواسم من الفرسان، قراراً بإحضار المدير الفني التونسي خلال شهرين من تاريخ صدور القرار، فيما هددت "الكوماندوز" بمبلغ (56) ألف دولار غرامة على نادي "الخرطوم" الوطني تدفع لمصلحة الأهلي العاصمي الذي رفع دعوى ضد التونسي و"الخرطوم" الوطني بسبب الإخلال بالتعاقد.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير زول هناك 
سلمت يداك حبيبنا 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*أسعد الله صباحكم اخوتى جميعاً 
ولك التحية والتقدير اخى زول هناك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حبيبنا ماجد جزاك الله خيرا وابقاك للاونلايناب
والى المزيد من الاخبار الطازجه الساره
مع تحياتنا للحبيب زول هناك وصباحكم ورد أحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد على الإبداعات 
وصباحاتك خير وعافية يا رائع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 المريخ يجدد لمصعب عمر لثلاث سنوات

مدد المريخ مساء امس عقد لاعبه مصعب عمر لثلاث سنوات و ذلك في حضور نائب الامين العام عبد التام و الكابتنين عادل ابوجريشة وحاتم محمد احمد

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباحك خير وبركه يا ماجد تحيى وتعيش فى صحه وعافيه تشكر على المجهود الرائع والشكر موصول للمبدع كسلاوى ولكما فيوض المحبة والتقدير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير للجميع وشكرا جزيلا لاخواننا الذين يزينون المنتدي باخبار صحف اليوم الاخ ماجد وكسلاوي وفراس وزول هناك وكل الرائعين
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*تشكر علي المجهود ناجي
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*مشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
سين وجيم 
* سين سؤال … 
* ما هو الهدف الأساسي برأيكم من وراء تنظيم مباريات السوبر في أي دولة من دول العالم.. أو في أي إتحاد من الإتحادات القارية??!!
* جيم جواب …
* الهدف الاساسي هو بالتأكيد فك الارتباط بين بطل الكأس وبطل الدوري.. وتحديد أيهما الأول والأفضل..
* مثلاً… إذا كان الريال بطلاً لكأس أسبانيا والبرشا بطلاً للدوري، فإن الاتحاد الوطني ينظم مباراة السوبر لتحديد أيهما البطل الأول والأفضل للموسم الكُروي في أسبانيا..
* الآن النجم الساحلي هو البطل المتوّج للبطولة الكونفدرالية الأفريقية .. ومعلوم أن مازيمبي بطل دوري الأندية الأبطال .. وستقام بينهما مباراة على كأس السوبر الأفريقي ويكون الفائز به هو البطل الأول والأفضل للقارة..
* طيب … 
* بالنسبة لنا في السودان من هو بطل الكأس??
* هو المريخ..
* ومن هو بطل الدوري..??
* هو المريخ أيضاً…
* إذا المريخ بجمعه للبطولتين اصبح تلقائياً البطل السوبر للسودان..
* في الأخبار أن الترتيبات جارية على قدم وساق لتنظيم مباراة على كأس السوبر بين المريخ والهلال في فبراير المقبل بالمملكة العربية السعودية (جده)!!
* والسؤال.. بأي صفة يلعب الهلال هذه المباراة??! 
* لا هو بطل الكأس..
* ولا هو بطل الدوري..
* ولا هو بطل أي منافسة في الموسم الماضي.. 
* وزيادة على ذلك فقد انسحب من ملاقاة المريخ في الكأس .. ورفض أن يلاقيه في ختام الدوري .. فعلى أي أساس إذاً يلاقي المريخ?!!
* هل يا ترى على أساس أنه بطل (كأس العدالة) الذي حققه بعد فوزه على فردته الأمل في ذلك المهرجان الاضحوكة..!!
* عموماً إذا وافق الاتحاد على قيام هذه المباراة ولم يمانع الهلال في أدائها، هل سيقبل المريخ??
* بالتأكيد لا وستين ألف لا..
* لذا لزم التنويه حتى تعملوا إخوتي في اللجنة المنظمة لهذه المباراة في جده (بالتنسيق مع الاتحاد العام)، على اختيار اسم لكأس هذه المباراة، غير اسم السوبر..
* لو تم تغيير اسمه من كأس السوبر إلى أي اسم آخر ، فإن المريخ بالتأكيد لن يرفض اللعب..
* ولكن يبقى السؤال الأهم من كل الأسئلة السابقة، هل سيوافق الهلال على ملاقاة المريخ..
* ما أظن… خاصة وأن المراقبين والمحللين للأحداث الأخيرة شبه اتفقوا على أن الهدف الأساسي من وراء انسحاب الهلال من الدوري الأخير لم يكن قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات كما زعم، بقدر ما أنه كان الهروب من مواجهة المريخ في ختام الكأس وختام الدوري لقناعته بأن المريخ ، المرشح الأقوى لكسب المباراتين بكل سهولة..
………………………..
* ما لا شك فيه أن المريخ ظل متربعاً على صدارة سوق التسجيلات السنوية والنصف سنوية طوال السنوات العشر الأخيرة. ومقيداً لألمع النجوم على المحيط الأفريقي والعربي والمحلي، ابتداءً بباريزي وكابايا وانتهاءً ببكري المدينة. جابسون. أيمن. كوفي. اوكرا. وسالم..    
* وقيّد لاعبين على مستوي عال جداً من الموهبة والمهارة والجسارة أمثال
النفطي. مرابط. بن ضيف الله. الحارس رمزي. لاسانا. الحضري. وارغو. ايداهور. ايفوسا. سليماني وغيرهم من اللاعبين الذين يشار إليهم بالبنان..
* باختصار… أصبح المريخ في عهد رئيسه الغالي جمال الوالي بعبعاً مخيفاً لجميع الأندية في السودان… وكان أي لاعب يتمني الانضمام للزعيم العملاق بعد أن أصبح اسمه علي كل لسان .. وسيرته زينة كل محفل.. وأماني الانضمام إليه تراود نجوما بوزن الدهب..
* سقت هذه المقدمة بغرض ربط الماضي بما يحدث هذه الأيام .. فالكل يدرك البون الشاسع فيما بين الماضي القريب وبين ما يحدث الآن..
* جربنا حياة الدعة ورغد العيش والرفاهية 
وغيرنا كان أقل حالاً منا ويعيشون فقراً وعوزاً. ويقيدون أنصاف المواهب وينجحون..
* تفوقنا عليهم من ناحية البني التحتية ولكن لا يوجد تفوق فني واضح.. فقط كفتهم قد تكون أرجح بمشاركاتهم الإفريقية المتكررة.. تلك هي الحقيقه المرة التي لا مناص من الاعتراف بها
* وهنا تبرز عدة اسئلة
*هل المال كل شيء للحصول علي الانجازات?!
*هل القصور من إدارة النادي أم أن المشكلة في مجتمع اللاعبين??
* هل المشكلة في التدريب أم المعارضة
أم الصحافة أم مجتمع المريخ عامة؟
* انها أسئلة يجب أن يدرسها الصفوة جيداً ليعرفوا من خلال اجاباتها أين تكمن المشكلة.. ويجروا المعالجات اللازمة..
* واضح أن تسجيلات هذا الموسم لم تلب طموحات الكثيرين من أنصار الزعيم.. ولكن يبقى العزاء أنهم يعلمون الظروف..
* لقد تعودنا سابقاً على تسجيل أي لاعب نتمناه ومهما كان سعره.. ولكن الآن الأوضاع المالية غير.. فلنجرب المجازفة ونساند نجومنا الموجودين ونمنحهم ثقتنا الكاملة ولا نلتفت للخصم من سجل ومن شطب.. مضوي العقلي
………………
* لو تعاقدت لجنة التسيير بالفعل مع الكابتن فاروق جبره ليكون المدرب العام للمريخ في الموسم الجديد إلى جوار المدرب الأجنبي الذي سترسى عليه .. يمكن أن تخفف علينا مرارات الحزن الذي سيطر على نفوسنا بعد فشلها في التعامل مع ملف المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو!!
* هذا الأخير كما هو معلوم حقق النجاح مع المريخ لأنه مدرب كفء وقوي الشخصية ولا يقبل تدخل الإداريين في شؤونه الفنية ولا يجامل اللاعبين المنفلتين على حساب اللاعبين المنضبطين أبداً أبداً..
* وفاروق جبره يتمتع بنفس هذه الصفات.. ويزيد على غارزيتو بأنه عربي ولن يحتاج لمترجم قد لا يكون دقيقاً في توصيل المعلومات للاعبين والتصريحات للصحفيين.. لذا سنتفاءل بأن تحقق مسيرته مع سيد البلد كبير البلد زعيم البلد النجاح المنشود..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وافقت إدارة نادي أهلي شندي على طلب نادي الفيحاء السعودي بإعارة اللاعب سعيد مصطفى (السعودي) بعد أن رغب اللاعب أن يبقى في السعودية نسبة للظروف الأسرية التي يعيشها مع ناديه في الفترة الحالية ويتوقع أن تكتمل إعارة السعودي لنادي الفيحاء خلال اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات الشتوية الجارية حالياً.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
تاااني قام جاب سيرة (البحر)!!
[ من الحكايات التي لا تزال راسخة في اذهان الكثيرين تلك التي تتحدث عن شخص قصد (البحر) ليملا اناء بالماء وقبل ان ينجز مهمته اذا بالتمساح يهاجمه الا انه نجا باعجوبة من فكي التمساح لكنه تعرض لبعض الجروح !
[عاد الرجل الي منزله الذي امتلا عن اخره بالزوار من الاهل والجيران والمعارف للاطمئنان علي صحته وكل من هؤلاء يساله عن قصة التمساح وكيفية نجاته باعجوبة !
[يبدا الرجل سرد القصة منذ وصوله الي البحر فيقول:( مشيت البحر املا جردلي موية لاني مريض بالفشل الكلوي والدكتور وصاني اشرب موية بحر وقبل ان يصل الجردل الي البحر (التمساح) هاجمني لكني قدرت اتفاداه بصعوبة والحمد لله انا بخير بس ياها الجروح الانتو شايفنها دي !!
[وظل الرجل يجيب (سيرة) البحر مع كل حكاية عن التمساح للرد علي تساؤل كل زائر !
[(سيرة) البحر ارهقت صاحبنا الذي مل تكرار سرد قصة (التمساح) وقد فشل في مغالبة الصبر وبعد ثلاثة ايام من الزيارات وتكرار سرد قصة (التمساح) حكي القصة لزائر جديد فقال: :(


مشيت البحر املا جردلي موية لاني مريض بالفشل الكلوي والدكتور وصاني اشرب موية بحر وقبل ان يصل الجردل الي البحر التمساح هاجمني لكني قدرت اتفاداه بصعوبة والحمد لله انا بخير بس ياها الجروح الانتو شايفنها دي ..وزاد علي ذلك بقوله (اريتو كان اكلني وريحني من اسئلتكم دي)!!
[قصة التمساح و(سيرة) البحر تشابه الي حد كبير ما يقوم به رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف الكاردينال الذي ما ان يفشل في كسب قصية الا ويدخل في قضية اخري وهو يدرك تماما انه لن يكسبها!
[الكاردينال جاب سيرة البحر عندما اكد ان بكري المدينة لن يلعب كرة قدم بعد اليوم وحينها لم يبدأ التنافس وكانت النتيجة ان توج المدينة هدافا للمريخ في البطولة الافريقية وليس الدوري السوداني!
[الكاردينال جاب سيرة البحر مرة ثانية حينما تحدث امام الملا وراهن علي عدم مواصلة قادة الاتحاد العام لعملهم في تسيير ادارة الكرة بالسودان وزاد علي ذلك بانه يحارب الفساد وكان نتيجة ذلك ذهاب لقبي (الدوري والكاس) للمريخ بعد انسحاب الهلال مؤقتا وعودته صاغرا!
[الكاردينال قام تاااني جاب سيرة البحر وهو يشتري بطاقة المهاجم الوك من الملكية جوبا رغم ان احر نادي لعب له الابنوسي هو مريخ كوستي ..ليس هذا فحسب بل ان اللاعب الذي يريد تسجيله كان بغرفة تسجيلات المريخ!
[سيرة البحر لن تكون الاخيرة لان الكاردينال مغرم بسيرة (البحر) ولا اقول (التمساح).
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أبوجريشة: كباية شاي كانت كافية لإقناع مصعب عمر بالتجديد للمريخ




امتدح الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ اللاعب مصعب عمر وقال إنه من اللاعبين المميزين ومن الركائز الأساسية للفريق مشيراً إلى أنه ايضاً يتميز بأخلاق عالية لافتاً إلى أنه لم يجد صعوبة في إقناعه بالتجديد للأحمر لافتاً إلى أن سبع دقائق مع كباية شاي فقط كانت كافية من أجل إقناعه بتجديد الولاء للأحمر، وذكر أبوجريشة أن المجلس كان حريصاً على تجديد التعاقد مع مصعب عمر لأنه يعتبر من أهم اللاعبين في الفريق مشيراً إلى أنهم قدم مستويات مميزة مع الأحمر في الفترة السابقة وأسهم بصورة واسعة في النجاحات التي تحققت على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي متمنياً أن يواصل مصعب بنفس المستوى وأن يسهم مع زملائه في تحقيق النجاحات المرجوة مع الأحمر في الموسم المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء زول هناك وفراس الشفيع على الاضافات الثرة
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*المريخ يتراجع عن خطوة إعارة مهاجمه عنكبة لهلال الأبيض




تراجع المريخ عن خطوة تجديد إعارة مهاجمه محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لهلال الأبيض لفترة جديدة حيث خاطب الأحمر مجلس ادارة هلال الأبيض لاستعادة مهاجمه الذي تعاقد معه الأحمر لعامين وأعاره للهلال غير أن تعثر محاولات المريخ في التعاقد مع مهاجم أجنبي فرضت عليه التحرك من أجل استعادة عنكبة الذي يرغب الأحمر في الاستفادة من خدماته في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*المريخ يعير الريح علي واسامة جقود لمريخ نيالا



ينتظر أن يكمل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اليوم الاثنين الذي يعتبر الأخير في ساحة التسجيلات الرئيسية اعارة مدافع الفريق الريح علي واللاعب الشاب اسامة جقود لنادي مريخ نيالا الصاعد حديثاً لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقد يقوم المريخ كذلك باعارة مدافعه علي جعفر لهلال الأبيض حال اكتملت خطوة التعاقد مع مدافع الأخير بكري بشير اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يناقش التسجيلات والعضوية والتدريب

عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً برئاسة المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس مجلس الادارة بحضور نائب الرئيس اللواء مدني والامين العام العميد حقوقي عامر عبدالرحمن و وامين المال الاستاذ الرشيد الطاهر حمد واشاد المجلس بالتسجيلات التى تم تنفيذها حتى الان وبالترشيحات التي سيتم تنفيذها حتى نهاية فترة التسجيلات وعلى الجهد الكبير المبذول من الامانة العامة والقطاع الرياضي مع لجنة التسجيلات في نجاح العديد من الملفات واستمع المجلس الى تقرير مفصل عن العضوية من قبل المسؤولين عن الملف الذين قدموا مقترحا بتحديث النظام الموجود واستخراج بطاقة كل عضو ومحاربة العضوية المستجلبة للوصول الى عضوية حقيقة للنادي وأعلن المجلس تسمية المدرب فاروق جبرة مدربا عاما لنادي المريخ وتكليف القطاع للاتفاق معه والتأمين على مدرب أجنبي لقيادة الفريق فى العام 2016 وتكليف القطاع باحضار عدد من الاسماء ليتم تسمية أحدهم عبر اجتماع مجلس طارئ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة يفاجئ المريخ ويقترب من تدريب هلال الأبيض

علمت (الصدى) أن هلال الأبيض حسم بنسبة كبيرة عملية التعاقد مع الكابتن فاروق جبرة ليقود الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز براتب ضخم يصل إلى 50 مليون جنيه شهرياً مع مقدم عقد الأمر الذي سيدفع فاروق للاعتذار لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي قرر الاستعانة به في منصب المدرب العام حيث كان جبرة يأمل في أن يكون الرجل الأول في الجهاز الفني بالمريخ وبعد أن علم برغبة المجلس في التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي تخوف من احتمال أن يدخل في خلافات مع المدرب الجديد أو أن يشترط المدرب القادم الاستعانة بطاقمه لذلك قرر المضي قدماً في اتفاقه مع إدارة نادي هلال الأبيض ليقود الفريق في الموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألوك: أعشق الأحمر منذ صغري ووالدي غضب مني بشدة لأنني لم أوقع لمريخ أويل

كشف ألوك أكيج نجم التسجيلات الأول المثير في حوار مطول مع (الصدى) وعبر عن بالغ سعادته بالانتقال للمريخ مؤكداً أنه قادم من أسرة مريخية لا تجامل مطلقاً في الأحمر, وتحدث ألوك عن مريخية والده وقال: أسرتي بصورة عامة تعشق كرة القدم بجنون وتشجع المريخ بصورة لا توصف وقد لا تصدق أن علاقتي ساءت بوالدي بصورة غير عادية عندما طلب مني التوقيع لمريخ أويل وكنت في بداية مشواري الكروي غير أنني خالفت توجيهاته ووقّعت لفريق آخر فكاد أن يطردني من المنزل لأن والدي لا يجامل على الإطلاق في المريخ ولذلك كان الأكثر احتفالاً بالخطوة التي أقدمت عليها بالتوقيع في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء, وكشف ألوك عن الأسباب التي دفعته لمغادرة غرفة التسجيلات الزرقاء لافتاً إلى أن الأزرق اتفق معه في وقت سابق على التوقيع في كشوفاته بيد أن الأزرق لم يلتزم بما تم الاتفاق عليه فشعر أن المصداقية غائبة وغادر الغرفة, وأفاد أكيج أن الهلال رفض تسليمه جوازه فاستخرج جواز بدل فاقد ووصل به الخرطوم وانضم لغرفة التسجيلات الحمراء مشيراً إلى أنه وجد تعاملاً راقياً من إدارة نادي المريخ ومصداقية تامة في تنفيذ ما تم الاتفاق عليه الأمر الذي جعله يتمسك بالتوقيع في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*المريخ يجدد تعاقد الباشا وبلة وينهي صفقة بكري بشير


حسم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بشكل نهائي أمر التجديد للثنائي أحمد الباشا وبلة جابر لفترة جديدة حيث يتوقع أن يدخل المريخ بالثنائي لمكاتب الاتحاد العام في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات المقرر له اليوم الاثنين من أجل تجديد عقد الثنائي لفترة جديدة وكذلك حسم المريخ صفقة مدافع هلال الأبيض بكري بشير بنجاح حيث يتوقع أن يتعاقد معه اليوم الاثنين بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
مرة أخرى.. هويتنا في المحك

* لأنه مبدأ والمبادي عندنا لا تتجزأ فمن قبل وقفنا ألف أحمر ضد محاولة منح حارس الهلال جمعة جينارو الرقم الوطني بحجة انه ينتمي لأبيي الشمالية فمنعنا الهلال من تسجيله كلاعب وطني.
* يومها وجد الهلال ثقباً في القواعد العامة نفذ من خلاله عبر عملية كبري كوبر الشهيرة فسجله نادي كوبر كحارس مجنّس ثم اعاره للهلال.
* ولفائدة هذا المقال والقضية نقول ان اللاعب المجنّس – الذي نال الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس- يختلف عن اللاعب الحاصل على الرقم الوطني.
* فالرقم الوطني لا يحصل عليه إلا مواطن سوداني بالميلاد ومن خلال شاهد يعد أصلاً في العائلة مثل: الاب، والاخ، والعم، والجد، وابن العم.
* كل هذه المقدمة كتبناها من أجل الغوص بعمق في قضية تسجيل لاعب (دولة جنوب السودان) ألوك أكيج للمريخ.
* ونقول بجملة واضحة وصريحة أن تسجيل هذا اللاعب في كشوفات المريخ كلاعب وطني باطل.
* ونسأل أولاً كيف حصل ألوك على الرقم الوطني الذي اعتمد كمستند رسمي من لجنة التسجيلات التابعة للاتحاد الرياضي ومعروف ان اللاعب من ابناء اويل وليس ابيي (الفرمالة) التي يدّعي كل جنوبي النسب إليها؟.
* وحجة ان اللاعب كان هاوياً عندما كان يلعب للملكية جوبا لا تمنحه حق الانضمام للمريخ كلاعب وطني محترف أو هاوٍ.
* لنضرب مثالاً: إذا كان هناك لاعب من نيجيريا يلعب لدولفين النيجيري كهاوٍ فهل يجوز له الانتقال للعلم الدباسين التابع لاتحاد المعيلق كلاعب وطني؟.
* ونيجريا دولة لها أرض وجغرافيا، وسيادة وعلم.
* وجنوب السودان دولة لها أرض وقضايا، وحكومة، وعلم، ونشيد.
* ومعروف ان الوك لعب لمنتخب جنوب السودان ولا يوجد في منتخب الجنوب كله لاعب مجنّس وكل لاعبي هذا المنتخب وطنيين.
* ثم أن تسجيل ألوك للمريخ بذات الأوراق التي حصل عليها لاعب هلال الجبال طوك تونغ تؤكد عدم صحة شكوى المريخ ضد هلال الجبال.
* طوك لعب لمريخ الرنك وبطل قصتنا و(شكاوينا) القادمة لعب للملكية، فإما ان تسجيل الثنائي في الناديين صحيح أو هو باطل في الناديين وما فيش حد أحسن من حد.
* أما (التعامي) من قبل لجنة التسجيلات بإعتماد الرقم الوطني وإغفال الحقائق كلها بداية من مكاتبات اتحاد الجنوب المؤكدة (لجنوبيته)، ومشاركة اللاعب مع منتخب وطنه الأصل فهي من الامور التي يجب مراجعتها.
* يمكن لكل شخص الحصول على أوراق رسمية بخداعه للجهات المختصة ولكن لا يعني ذلك عدم إمكانية إنتزاع هذه الاوراق بواسطة المحكمة متى ما ثبت عدم احقيته بها.
* ومشاركة اللاعب مع وطنه في بطولات قارية واقليمية تعني أن اسمه مكتوب في الاتحاد الافريقي وسيكافا كلاعب من دولة الجنوب.
* كان على اللاعب ان يسأل الاتحاد الافريقي قبل التوقيع للمريخ على طريقة الزعيم: أنا أسمي مكتوب؟.
* سترفض لجان الاتحاد الرياضي كل الشكاوى التي ترد اليها ضد المريخ، ولكن على الصعيد القاري سيكون الأمر مختلفاً.
* أما يتعلق بالهوية السودانية هو سهولة الحصول على الرقم الوطني لبعض الاشخاص فيما يستعصى الأمر أحياناً على المواطن السوداني الذي يشعر بالغربة في بلده!.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :

✯ المريخ يجدد لمصعب.. يستعيد عنكبة ويختتم اليوم بالباشا وبله .
✯ المجلس يحسم مصير المدرب الاجنبي غدا ويبحث عن بديل لجبرة .
✯ الاستئنافات ترفض للرابطة مجددا.. المريخ يتعاقد مع شمس الفلاح لثلاث سنوات .
✯ بكري بشير رفضت فتح باب التفاوض مع الهلال نهائيا ولم اتشدد مع المريخ مطلقا .
✯ مدرب الهلال يصل اليوم .

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :

✯ الجماهير : عنكبة خط احمر .
✯ المريخ يجهز خطاب الغاء الاعارة .
✯ لجنة الاستئنافات تؤكد صحة تسجيل الوك وترفض طلب فحص الرابطة .
✯ البدري يدخل خيارات تدريب الاحمر .
✯ الهلال يشطب (الجوهرة الزرقاء) فيصل موسي .
✯ استياء مريخي علي اذاعة يوسف السماني .
✯ المريخ يعيد قيد مصعب عمر ويتعاقد مع مازن شمس الفلاح محترفا لثلاث سنوات .
✯ مصعب : ولائي كان وسيظل للمريخ .

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :

✯ مفاجأت في اليوم الاخير للتسجيلات .
✯ المريخ يجهز خطاب الغاء اعارة عنكبة .
✯ ضبابية حول اعادة التعاقد مع بله والباشا .
✯ الريح علي يطلب الاعارة لنادي خرطومي .
✯ مصعب يجدد ولائه للاحمر لثلاث سنوات.
✯ الاستئنافات ترفض طلب فحص الرابطة كوستي في الوك.. والزاوية تكشف (التفاصيل) .
✯ عبدالتام : موقفنا سليم بالتعاقد مع ألوك.. كافالي يصل اليوم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• نيوكاسل يوقف صحوة ليفربول بثنائية في البريمييرليج
• بولونيا يحرم نابولي من فرصة اعتلاء الصدارة في مباراة مثيرة
• كاربي يجبر ميلان على التعادل سلباً في الكالتشيو
• فيورنتينا يصعد لوصافة الكالتشيو بعد تعثر نابولي
• فياريال يعود لطريق الانتصارات من بوابة فاليكانو قبل قمة ريال مدريد
• أتلتيك بيلباو يخطف تعادلا بطعم الفوز من ملقا بالليغا
• ريال سوسيداد ينجز مهمة إيبار .. وخيخون يمطر شباك لاس بالماس بثلاثية في الليغا
• شتوتغارت يسقط في كمين بريمن بالدوري الالماني
• كاوت يتألق ويقود فينوورد لاستعادة المركز الثاني في الدوري الهولندي
• مارسيليا يتعادل مع مونبيلييه في الدوري الفرنسي
مانشستر يونايتد يخصص 50 مليون استرليني للتعاقد مع هاري كين نجم توتنهام
• فضائح الفيفا: تقرير يكشف أجر بلاتيني مقابل تعاونه مع الاتحاد الدولي
• مورينيو يشكك في قدرة تشيلسي على إنهاء الموسم بين الأربعة الكبار
• بلاتيني يغيب عن حفل قرعة بطولة امم اوروبا 2016
• بنزيمة: لست قلقا من إمكانية غيابي عن يورو 2016
• مدرب نابولي : كانت هزيمة نكراء أمام بولونيا
• مارسيلو يسابق الزمن للحاق بمباراة مالمو في دوري الأبطال
• بيكهام يقترب من تأسيس فريق ميامي بعد دعم رابطة الدوري الأمريكي
• إيرلندا الشمالية وبولندا وايرلندا يسعون لكتابة قصص ناجحه في يورو 2016
• تركيا تسعى لخطف دور البطولة وألبانيا لوضع بصمتها في يورو 2016
• آيسلندا والنمسا والمجر لن يكونوا ضيوف شرف في يورو 2016
• لويس إنريكي : لا يوجد ما يدعو لانتقاد الفريق
• ليايتش مهاجم الإنتر : أتمنى ان يندم مسؤولو روما على التفريط بي

=====


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 15 :

• إيفرتون (-- : --) كريستال بالاس الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع 14 :

• إسبانيول (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس الامارات - الأسبوع 4 :

• بني ياس (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

=====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 15 :

• نيوكاسل يونايتد (2 : 0) ليفربول

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع 14 :

• ريال سوسييداد (2 : 1) إيبار
• فياريال (2 : 1) رايو فاليكانو
• سبورتينغ خيخون (3 : 1) لاس بالماس
• أتلتيك بيلباو (0 : 0) مالاجا

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 15 :

• فيورنتينا (3 : 0) أودينيزي
• كاربي (0 : 0) ميلان

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الالماني - الأسبوع 15 :

• شتوتجارت (1 : 1) فيردر بريمن
• فرانكفورت (0 : 1) دارم شتات

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 17 :

• مارسيليا (2 : 2) مونبلييه
• بوردو (1 : 0) جانجون

=====
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أبوجريشة: كباية شاي كانت كافية لإقناع مصعب عمر بالتجديد للمريخ


امتدح الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ اللاعب مصعب عمر وقال إنه من اللاعبين المميزين ومن الركائز الأساسية للفريق مشيراً إلى أنه ايضاً يتميز بأخلاق عالية لافتاً إلى أنه لم يجد صعوبة في إقناعه بالتجديد للأحمر لافتاً إلى أن سبع دقائق مع كباية شاي فقط كانت كافية من أجل إقناعه بتجديد الولاء للأحمر، وذكر أبوجريشة أن المجلس كان حريصاً على تجديد التعاقد مع مصعب عمر لأنه يعتبر من أهم اللاعبين في الفريق مشيراً إلى أنهم قدم مستويات مميزة مع الأحمر في الفترة السابقة وأسهم بصورة واسعة في النجاحات التي تحققت على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي متمنياً أن يواصل مصعب بنفس المستوى وأن يسهم مع زملائه في تحقيق النجاحات المرجوة مع الأحمر في الموسم المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخى الزعيم : سارع بنيل شرف عضوية الزعيم وذلك بالحصول على بطاقة العضويه من اللجنه
شروط امتلاك العضويه:
==============
اولا: تفتح الابواب يوميا بدار النادى على فترتين (صباحا ومساءا)
ثانيا : احضار اثبات الهويه وتشمل :(بطاقة شخصيه-جنسي-جواز-رخصه) وصورتين شخصيتين : رسوم الاستخراج 45ج


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفاج المداد
ابوبكر عبدالله (بيكو)
شفتنة الجمهور المريخي (1)

* تحت عنوان (عايزين شفتنه) كتبنا في هذه المساحة عدت مقالات اثناء مباريات الزعيم الافريقية تحفيزا وتشجيعا لمن قامو بدور البطولة في تلك المباريات - ورسما لكيفية التشجيع لمن يهيمون عشقا بالنادي ولكنهم يقومون بدور سلبي اثناء المباريات -

* الان نريد ان نتحدث بصورة موسعه عن الموضوع - حتي تعم الفائده للجميع - ونرتقي بالنادي ونتشبع (بالشفتنه) المطلوبه التي تؤهلنا لحماية مكتسبات النادي وفرض هيبته داخليا وخارجيا - امور بسيطه تحقق الشفتنه - وبعضنا يظنها غير ذات اهمية -

* ونبدأ بالنقاشات العامة التي تدور بين المريخاب واقرانهم - واصدقائهم من مشجي الفرق الاخري - او نقاشات المريخاب نفسها داخل قروبات الواتس وصفحات الفيس بوك والمنتديات -

* لابد ان ندرك في البداية ان كل لاعب مريخي تم ضمه الي الكشف هو سلاح نقاتل به - ان لم نحتاجه اليوم سنحتاجه غدا - لذلك لابد ان يجد الدعم الكافي واللازم دون التشكيك والمساس بمقدراته - حتي وان كان لدينا (رائ سالبا) في مقدراته ولا تعجبنا - فهو يعتبر فارسا من فرسان المريخ -
ولو لم يكن يملك ما يؤهله للدخول في كشف المريخ - فلن يجد الباب مفتوحا - فلندعمه ليقدم ما عنده - حتي موعد التسجيلات الرئيسية -

* كمثال اللاعب علي جعفر - لاعب من وجهة (نظري) اعتبره جيد فيه مواصفات اللاعب المكتمل بجسم قوي - (وقلب حار) - يلعب بالقدم اليسري مع ندرة مستخدميها في السودان - وبما انه سيواصل الموسم الجديد مع فرقة الزعيم - واصبح واقعا - لمن يري انه دون المستوي - يجب علينا مساندته والوقوف بجانبه وتفويت الفرصة لاعداء المريخ - حتي لا يكون معبرا لهم للسخرية من الزعيم -

* كما ان مناقشات الواتس اب - من شأنها ان تترك انطباعا ايجابيا عن اللاعب ان اردنا - وكذلك سلبيا -
فالحديث فيها مثلا عن عيوب اللاعب والاساءة اليه - قد تكون راي عام سالب لعشاق المدرجات بقناعات حتي ولو اجاد اللاعب بعدها - فلن يجد الدعم والمؤازره المطلوبه -
الراي العام الموجه لدعم اللاعبين معنويا ودفعهم للاجاده هو المطلوب من كل مريخابي شفت -
والشفتة في نظري هب الاقتناع بأن كل ما ينتمي الي المريخ (هو سيد كورة وسيد بلد) - ندافع عنه بشراسة ولا نتحمل التشكيك في مقدراتة - وبوجه خاص اثناء الموسم -

* اللاعبين انفسهم بشر بتركيبات مختلفة - منهم من يتحمل الضغط الجماهيري داخل الملعب - ومنهم من يحتاج الي السند اللازم حتي يتشبع بالخبرات الكافية التي تعينه علي تحمل الضغط الجماهيري -

* دور الشفتنه ياتي هنا - في الدفاع عن كل من يرتدي شعار المريخ مهما كان الاختلاف في مستواه - لان حوجته داخل الملعب يحددها (الجهاز الفني) -
وعدم نقده بسلبيه والاساءة له حتي وان كنا في قروبات خاصة تجمعنا - لان فينا من يتأثر سلبا - وينقل تأثير لغيره وهكذا يتكون رأي قد يكون خاطئ - ندمر به شخص ينتمي للكيان ويرتدي شعار المريخ - يمكن ان نستفيد منه ..

* كرة القدم نفسها متغيرات - فيها الفشل والنجاح - وفيها التوفيق وعدم التوفيق - حتي علي مستوي امهر اللاعبين في العالم - فاحيانا قد لا يتوفق لاعب معين - او يعجز عن تقديم المستوي الذي اهله لارتداء شعار النادي -
ولكن بوقفة الجمهور وشفتنته يستطيع ان يعود ويقدم اقصي ما عنده -

* ولدينا مثال حي في المريخ وهو اللاعب احمد الباشا (الرسام) - الذي قدم للفريق مباريات كبيرة - وكان ضمن تشكيله افريقيا المختارة من الكاف كأفضل لاعب سوادني وافضل (11 لاعب افريقي) -
بعض الجماهير تحاربة - بعد ان كونت راي سالب بحسب ما روج له بعض الناس - في الاعلام وصفحات الفيس بوك -
ظل الباشا يمثل اهم لاعب في كثير من مباريات الزعيم الافريقية والمحليه -

ولكن لان بعض جماهير المريخ انطباعية وتتشكل بحسب ما يروج له غيرها - ظلت تسئ اليه - مما ولد في النفوس ان الباشا ضعيف الجوانب الدفاعية - علما بان الاعب كان مدافعا - ولعب ايضا في خانة وسط الملعب المتأخر - وعندما احتاجه المريخ حارسا للمرمي تصدي للمهمه بكل شجاعه -

* نريد الان ان نغير بعض هذه الافكار - ان نتحلي (بالشفتنه) اللازمه - حتي نجعل من كل لاعب يرتدي شعار الزعيم مهابا داخل الملعب وخارجه -
وحتي نجعل النادي (قبله) لكل لاعب باحث عن التألق -

* ولنتوحد جميعا - ونجعل من كل لاعب بشعار المريخ - هو (سيد الكورة في البلد دي) -
لنكن شفوتا - ولنبث (شفتنتنا) في نفوس اللاعبين - ولننتظر الحصاد فلن نندم ...

ونواصل ...

نقطة اخيرة :

العضوية وفخر الانتماء الي المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدافع المريخ الجديد في حوار مطول مع الصدى
صابر عطرون: أدرس الهندسة في أمدرمان الإسلامية.. وسيد سليم لعب دوراً بارزاً في نجوميتي
أتمنى أن أجد فرصة المشاركة إلى جوار أمير كمال وألوك سيصبح النجم الجماهيري الأول



نصر حامد

تصدر مدافع مريخ كوستي المميز صابر عطرون ترشيحات المريخ للتعاقد مع مدافع مميز يعيد الثقة والأمان للمنطقة الخلفية التي ظلت تمثل مصدر إزعاج دائم لكل المدربين الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب الأحمر بعد أن لجأ المريخ للعديد من الخيارات التي لم تحقق النجاح المطلوب وسيكون عطرون على موعد مع تحدٍ كبير بعد أن حسم أمره ووقّع رسمياً في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء ظهر أمس لمدة ثلاث سنوات لأن اللعب في فريق كبير مثل المريخ ليس بالأمر السهل غير أن عطرون تحدث للصحيفة بثقة كبيرة وأكد قدرته على تحقيق النجاح مع المريخ كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر السطور التالية.

* نريد أن نتعرف على صابر عطرون أكثر؟

أنا من مواليد مدينة بربر عام 1988م وعمري الآن 27 سنة من أسرة تتكون من خمسة أفراد تقيم في مدينة بربر وأخي الأكبر متزوج ويسكن في مدينة كادوقلي.

* هل تمتهن أي مهنة خلاف كرة القدم؟

أدرس الهندسة في جامعة أمدرمان الإسلامية ورغم ارتباطاتي بكرة القدم لكني حريص جداً على دراستي الأكاديمية.

* نريد أن نقف على مسيرتك الكروية؟

لم ألعب في أندية كبيرة وشاركت مع هلال بربر ومنه مباشرةً انتقلت لاتحاد مدني الذي أحدث نقلة كبيرة في مسيرتي الكروية فسنحت لي فرصة الانتقال لمريخ كوستي ومن هناك حققت أمنية غالية على المستوى الكروي بالانتقال لنادٍ كبير مثل المريخ.

* في أي خانة تجد نفسك؟

أشارك في متوسط الدفاع وأقوم بكل متطلبات تلك الوظيفة على أكمل وجه وأستطيع أن أشارك في الوسط المتأخر لأن دور لاعب المحور لا يختلف كثيراً عن الدور الذي يقوم به المدافع الصريح ولعل هذا ما جعل عدد من لاعبي المحور يحققون النجاح في الدفاع مثلما نجح عدد من المدافعين في المشاركة في الوسط المتأخر والظهور بمستوى جيد.

* حدثنا عن مفاوضات المريخ معك؟

المفاوضات الحمراء بدأت معي منذ وقت مبكر وتقريباً أنا من أوائل اللاعبين الذين دخلوا غرفة تسجيلات المريخ التي أمضيت فيها فترة ثلاثة أسابيع وطيلة تلك الفترة كنت متمسكاً بالكلمة التي منحتها لمجلس إدارة النادي وانتظرت حتى اكتملت المفاوضات بين مجلس إدارة النادي وإدارة مريخ كوستي وأنا سعيد جداً بالتوقيع في كشوفات نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ وسأجتهد حتى أكون على قدر ثقة من رشحوني لخوض هذه التجربة مع المريخ.

* هل كانت هناك أي مفاوضات هلالية معك؟

نعم، كانت هناك اتصالات هلالية ولكني حسمت أمري منذ وقت مبكر ولم أفتح باب التفاوض مع أي جهة وتمسكت بكلمتي للمريخ وانتظرت حتى أكمل المجلس كل تفاصيل انتقالي للفرقة الحمراء.

* أين كانت الغرفة التي أمضيت فيها كل هذه الفترة؟

لم تكن في مكان واحد بل كانت الغرفة متنقلة وفي كل مرة يتم تحويلنا إلى مكان آخر بغرض التمويه.

* مدرب لعب دوراً بارزاً في نجومية عطرون؟

أشكر كثيراً المدرب المقتدر سيد سليم الذي لعب دوراً بارزاً في نجوميتي وقدم لي الكثير من النصائح واستفدت كثيراً منه وأدين له بفضل كبير في المستوى الذي وصلت له وكذلك أشكر المدرب فاروق جبرة كثيراً لأنه لعب دوراً بارزاً في ظهوري بهذا المستوى الرائع الذي ساعدني على خوض تجربة كبيرة مع نادٍ كبير بقامة المريخ.

* من من إدارة مريخ كوستي وقف معك؟

علاقتي مميزة جداً بالإداري الخلوق أحمد علي مصطفى الذي وقف معي كثيراً واحترم رغبتي في الانتقال للمريخ وكذلك كنت أجد كل احترام وتقدير ومساندة من هاشم عبد الرحمن مدير الكرة بمريخ كوستي.

* لاعب في مريخ كوستي تعتقد أنه يستحق اللعب في المريخ؟

اللاعب المتميز جداً جمال.

* هل كانت هناك أي خلافات مالية أو عدم التزام من جانب إدارة نادي المريخ بما تم الاتفاق عليه معك؟

لم تكن هناك أي خلافات بل وجدت معاملة أكثر من راقية من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي نفّذ كل ما اتفق عليه معي بمصداقية عالية وبشفافية متناهية وهي فرصة لأشكر مجلس المريخ على هذه المعاملة الراقية وتسلمت من المجلس حافز تسجيلي نقداً وأتمنى أن أقدم للأحمر بمقدار ما قدمه لي.

* لاعب تتمنى أن تشارك إلى جواره؟

أنا معجب جداً بأمير كمال متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وهو من أفضل المدافعين في السودان وأتوقع أن استفيد كثيراً منه ولذلك سأكون سعيداً اذا حصلت على فرصة المشاركة إلى جواره.

* اللعب في فريق كبير مثل المريخ صعب جداً خاصة في الدفاع؟

نعم، الدفاع وظيفة حساسة جداً والخطأ فيها يكلّف الكثير خاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بفريق كبير وجماهيري مثل المريخ ولكن ثقتي في نفسي وفي قدراتي بلا حدود وأنا واثق من قدرتي على أخذ موقعي في التشكيل الأساسي حتى أقدم أفضل ماعندي للمريخ.

* في أي شئ ستستثمر حافز تسجيلك للمريخ؟

أعمل على شراء منزل في الخرطوم لأنه أفضل استثمار على الأقل في الوقت الراهن.

* هل تفكر في الزواج؟

نعم، قريباً جداً.

* هل تتابع ما يُكتب في الصحف الرياضية؟

لست مهتماً بما تكتبه الصحافة الرياضية وأحرص على أداء دوري داخل الملعب فقط.

* ماذا تقول لجماهير المريخ التي حرصت على استقبالك بحشود ضخمة؟

أشكر تلك الجماهير الرائعة كثيراً على هذا الاستقبال الكبير والذي وضعني أمام التحدي الأكبر حتى اجتهد وأبذل قصارى جهدي لأكون على قدر ثقة تلك الجماهير وأنا سعيد بالانتقال للمريخ النادي الكبير وسأجتهد كثيراً في هذه الفترة حتى أقدم أفضل ماعندي للأحمر لأنني أعلم بأن اللعب للمريخ ليس بالأمر السهل.

* ستُحظى بزميل من مريخ كوستي رافقك في تجربتك مع المريخ؟

بالتأكيد سعادتي لا توصف بتعاقد المريخ مع نجم كبير ومميز واستثنائي ولا نظير له في الساحة وهو الدُرة ألوك أكيج اللاعب المميز جداً والمهاري من الدرجة الأولى وفي تقديري الخاص ألوك نجم التسجيلات الأول بلا منازع وسيحدث نقلة كبرى في أداء وسط المريخ لأنه تعاقد مع نجم استثنائي حقق إضافة لا مثيل لها لمريخ كوستي وأنا واثق من أن ألوك سيصبح النجم الجماهيري الأول في المريخ لأن القدرات العالية التي يمتلكها هذا اللاعب ستجعله يسحر الجماهير ويكسب حبها من أول وهلة.

* فنان تمنحه اذنك بسخاء؟

معجب جداً بكل أغنيات الفنان الراحل محمود عبد العزيز أسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة.

* كيف تتعامل مع الجماهير عندما تبدأ مشوارك مع المريخ؟

الجماهير لا تريد من اللاعب أكثر من أن يقوم بالواجب المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه وسأبذل قصارى جهدي لأقوم بالدور المطلوب مني وبعدها سأجد كل دعم ومساندة من الجماهير وأي لاعب لا يكسب ثقة الجماهير بالتأكيد لا يستطيع أن يحقق أي نجاح.

* ماذا أنت قائل في خاتمة هذا الحوار؟

أشكركم كثيراً على هذه الاستضافة وأشكر جماهير المريخ على حُسن الاستقبال وسأعمل بجدية على الاستفادة من هذه الفرصة التاريخية حتى أقدم أفضل ماعندي عبر بوابة المريخ النادي الكبير الذي سيضيف الكثير لمسيرتي الكروية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري بشير: حسمت امري للمريخ ورفضت الهلال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

قال مدافع هلال الابيض بكري بشير انه لم يساوم في الانتقال للمريخ وحسم امر الانتقال اليه وسيوقع له اليوم نافيا دخوله في مفاوضات مع المريخ و قال انه رفض اللعب للهلال لانه منح المريخ كلمة ولن يتراجع عنها باي حال من الاحوال حتى لو منحوه اموال الدنيا كلها .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقع توأمة مع العربي القطري

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اكد همت رئيس رابطة المريخ في قطر انه قد تم الترتيب على توقيع توأمة بين المريخ وفريق العربي القطري اثناء رحلة المريخ للدوحة و ستتضمن التبادل الفني بين الافريقين وقال انهم قد خاطبوا مسئولي المريخ بخصوص الامر وتمت الموافقة عليه وسيتم ذلك في حضور رئيس نادي المريخ المهندس اسامة ونسي و الذي سيحضر الى الدوحة مع المريخ لتوقيع عقد التوأمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يصعد الشعلة في خانة فيصل موسى

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قام الهلال مساء اليوم بتصعيد لاعبه وليد الشعلة في خانة اللاعب فيصل موسي و الذي شطبه الهلال من الكشوفات الفريق بعد رفض اللاعب الاعارة لاحد اندية الممتاز .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صابر عطرون: رغبة المريخ حسمت الأمر.. أقرأ مفاوضات الهلال في الصحف.. وواثق من مقدراتي وحديثي في الميدان


الخرطوم – وائل السر

عبر صابر عطرون قلب دفاع نادي مريخ كوستي عن سعادته الكبيرة بالانضمام لصفوف المريخ، مبينا أن رغبة مسؤولي الأحمر حسمت أمره سريعاً، وجعلته ينضم للكشوفات الحمراء في زمن وجيز، كاشفاً أن المفاوضات لم تستمر طويلاً وانتهت في دقائق معدودات، وأكد عطرون أنه انضم لفريق كبير يضم بين صفوفه خيرة اللاعبين، وهو ما يجعله يجتهد من أجل دخول التشكيلة، مؤكداً في الوقت ذاته ثقته بنفسه، وقدرته على إقناع الجهاز الفني واللعب بصفة أساسية، عطرون تحدث عن الكثير من المواضيع كنا نطالع في الحوار التالي:
*كابتن عطرون نبارك لك الانضمام للمريخ.
- شكراً لك، وأتمني أن أكون إضافة حقيقية لدفاع المريخ وسأسعى للاستفادة من لاعبين كبار سألعب إلى جوارهم مثل أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف.
*كيف سارت عملية المفاوضات؟
- لم تستمر طويلاً لأن رغبة المريخ في ضمي كانت كبيرة للغاية، وأنا أيضا كانت لدي رغبة اكيدة في ارتداء الشعار الأحمر، لذلك تمت المفاوضات بسلاسة، ولم تأخذ زمنا كبيرا.
*هل صحيح أن الهلال فاوضك؟
- لا هذا غير صحيح، وأقرأ مفاوضات الهلال في الصحف فقط، ولكن على أرض الواقع غير موجودة على الإطلاق، والاتصالات كانت من المريخ فقط، ولم يتصل بي ناد اخر على الإطلاق.
*هل أنت قادر على منافسة لاعبين كبار مثل أمير كمال والحسن لدخول التشكيلة؟
- واثق من مقدراتي وأستطيع اقناع الجهاز الفني واللعب بصفة أساسية، حيث سأعمل على الاجتهاد في التدريبات والتجمعات حتى انال رضا الجهاز الفني، كما أنني سأعمل على الاستفادة من زملائي اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة.
*هل سيتأثر مريخ كوستي بذهابك؟
- لا أعتقد أنه سيتأثر لأنه فريق كبير لديه القدرة على اكتشاف الكثير من اللاعبين، وأنا أشكرهم على الفترة التي قضيتها معهم، والمعاملة الطيبة التي وجدتها من المجلس واللاعبين والجهاز الفني والجماهير، واتمنى التوفيق للفريق خلال الموسم الكروي الجديد.
*كيف ستقابل الاهتمام الإعلامي والجماهيري؟
- أنا أعلم أن المريخ فريق كبير لديه آلة أعلامية كبيرة وكذلك يمتلك قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة، ولكني أعرف كيف أتعامل مع الجمهور خاصة وانني جئت من فريق يمتلك قاعدة كبيرة في كوستي، ولكن المهم أن أقدم المستوى الذي يرضي جماهير المريخ وكذلك إعلام المريخ.
*كابتن صابر ماذا تحتاج لتحقق النجاح مع المريخ؟
- أحتاج للدعم الجماهيري والإعلامي، وأتمنى أن يساندني الجمهور، وكذلك تعاون الزملاء في أرض الملعب له دور كبير في نجاحي، وأنا واثق من أنني سأجد دعما كبيرا من زملائي حتى أحقق النجاح الذي ينعكس على نتائج الفريق على أرض الميدان.
*كابتن صابر ماذا انت قائل في ختام هذا الحوار؟
- أشكر صحيفة (اليوم التالي) على هذه السانحة، وأتمنى أن أقدم مع المريخ الأداء الذي يرضي جماهير المريخ وكل أهل النادي، فأنا جئت إلى المريخ لخدمته داخل الميدان والظهور في أفضل مستوى، وأتمنى أن يوفقني الله ويسدد خطاي في أن أكون سببا في سعادة الالاف من جماهير المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا يخسر من ليبيا 9-4 في تصفيات امم افريقيا للصالات

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قطع المنتخب الليبي لكرة القدم داخل الصالات نصف المشوار للتأهل لكأس امم افريقيا حين حقق اليوم فوزاً هاماً على نظيرة السوداني في العاصمة الخرطوم ضمن التصفيات المؤهله للبطولة الافريفية بجنوب افريقيا 2016 .
وجاء فوز المنتخب الليبي بفارق خمسة اهداف وبنتيجة 9-4
هذا وستكون مباراة الاياب يوم الاحد 13 من شهر ديسمبر الجاري بالعاصمة التونسية .
يذكر ان المنتخب الليبي لكرة القدم داخل الصالات توقف عن مشاركاته منذ مايقارب الثلاث سنوات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
مجلس الهلال لايتورع عن بحث الأزمات..!!

*لم يمر علي الهلال طوال تاريخه مجلس ينقب ويبحث عن صنع الأزمات كمجلس الكاردينال الحالي، وأعتقد ان مجلس الهلال الحالي قد يحوز علي جائزة قينس لتفجير الأزمات والجدل البزينطي ان واصل في مزاعمه حول اللاعب ألوك فمن قبل فعلها المجلس الأزرق في قضية بكري المدينة وأقام الدنيا ولم يقعدها علي شي سوي بيان هزيل أخرجه لجمهور فريقه حول قضية بكري تحدث فيه وقتها عن ان القضية المذكورة سيصرف فيها النادي دولارات كثيرة بلا طائل ومن بعد ذلك قاد مجلس الكاردينال أكبر عملية هروب من الدوري وجميع البطولات زاعما انه بذلك الفعل سيكشف الفساد وسيطيح برؤوسه من إدارة الكرة السودانية وسيجلب العدالة للأندية المستضعفة ومرت الأيام ليتم إستثناء الهلال من العقوبات الرادعة التي كانت يمكن ان تطيح به خارج بطولة الدوري الممتاز وها هو مرة أخري يسعي لتفجير أزمة جديدة حول لاعب ضمه المريخ بكامل رغبته بعد ان قام نادي المريخ بإبراز كافة الأوراق التي تدعم إمكانية تسجيل نجمه الجنوب سوداني، بل قام النادي بالإتفاق مع ناديه السابق مريخ كوستي و أودع لديه أموال ضم النجم الذي أكد في عدة حوارات انه لعب كهاوي لفريقه الأسبق الملكية جوبا وحتي ناديه الأسبق لم يضمن اللاعب ضمن سجلاته كلاعب محترف ومن قبل قام نادي الرابطة بتقديمة شكوى في ذات اللاعب ليستفسر إتحاد الكرة نظيره الجنوبي حول اللاعب ألوك ورد إتحاد الجنوب وقتها بأن هذا اللاعب غير موجود في سجلاته ليتم رفض شكوى الرابطة كوستي.
*مجلس الهلال بعد ان احس انه أرتكب خطأ بعدم إهتمامه بضم اللاعب أراد ان يسارع ليتدارك هذا الخطأ لكنه تحرك في الوقت الضائع بعد ان طارت الطيور بأرزاقها.
*ألوك الأن لاعب المريخ ومسجل بعقد إحتراف وطني بعد ان أبرز اللاعب رقم وطني من منطقة أبيي والحديث عن شراء كرته لن يجدي وعلي الأهلة ان يبحثو عن أزمة يمكن ان يكسبوها فهذه أزمة خاسرة وعليكم الإتعاظ مما سبق.
وهج اخير:-
*أغلب الأزمات السابقة أكدت علي ان الهلال يعيش في محنة لان من يقودوه فشلو في كسب اي قضية سابقة وقضية ألوك أيضاً ستكون كسابقاتها من لدن طرد قادة الإتحاد وبكري سيحرم من اللعب مدى الحياة.
*حديث كابتن قرن شطة حول قضية ألوك جافاه المنطق فهو تحدث عن إزدواجية جنسية اللاعب وقال ان الفيفا سيعاقب اللاعب وهذا ليس صحيحاً فألوك سيعاقب في حال انه وقع عقدين مختلفين لناديين وهذا لم يحدث وإذا كان الحديث حول الملكية جوبا فاللاعب ليس مسجلاً في كشوفاته أصلاً.
*علي الأهلة هذه المرة ان لايسايرو إعلامهم الذي يعتبر من أكبر أسباب فشل المجلس الأزرق الذي ظل يعمل بنصائح بعض إعلاميه الذين لم يقدمو يوماً مايفيد المجلس الهلالي بل ورطوه في قضايا خاسرة كثيرة وأخرها قصة كرت ألوك.
*تواصلت تسجيلات المريخ بضم مصعب عمر وكنا نتمني ان يضم المريخ لاعب محترف في هذه الخانة التي قصمت ظهر الفريق الموسم السابق.
*مصعب لاعب مهذب وخلوق ومجتهد وتجديد ولاءه للزعيم غير مستغرب ونتمني له التوفيق مع الأحمر في مشواره القادم.
*تسجيلات المريخ حتي اللحظة لاغبار عليها ويبقي فقط ختمها بضم مهاجم محلي والحديث عن فسخ عقد إعارة عنكبة في حال لم يكمل هلال الأبيض الإتفاق بإطلاق سراح بكري بشير سيكون أيضاً خيار متاح وعلي مجلس المريخ عدم التهاون في هذه الجزئية.
*فاروق جبرة مدرب متميز وأعتقد انه يجب ان يأخذ فرصته كمدرب لوحده وله تجارب ناجحة في ذلك لهذا لم أتفاجأ بتعاقده مع هلال الأبيض فهو يستحق ان يواصل شق طريقه في عوالم التدريب طالما انه مدرب يحترف المهنة، اما المريخ فخياره هو خيار المدرب الأجنبي وأعتقد ان أبناء المريخ كثر ويمكن إستداعاء اي منهم لشغل وظيفة المدرب العام.
*مجلس المريخ يسير بخطي ثابتة نحو النجاح خلال فترة تكليفه التي تخوف الجميع بعدم إمكانية نجاحه فيها ويبقي فقط المدرب القادم لتكتمل الصورة وليبدأ المريخ إعداده بشكل منظم تحت قيادة مدربه الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
وسط الكروت متصور

âک…مواصلة لموسم “الصفعات” و الصفقات.. رفضت لجنة الإستئنافات العليا طلب الفحص المقدم من نادي الرابطة كوستي ضد لاعب المريخ كوستي السابق ألوك..

âک…خبر الرفض كان معلوما لكل ذي بصر و بصيرة.. فإتحاد دولة جنوب السودان أرسل ردا واضحا للإتحاد العام حوي فحواه بأن اللاعب مثار الشكوي غير مقيد في كشوفاته..

âک…بهذا الرفض الأخير تكون شكوي نادي الرابطة كوستي قد وصلت سدرة منتهي التقاضي داخليا.. و لم يتبق أمامهم سوي اللجؤ إلي المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان..

âک…و لا يخفي علي أحد بأن “الرابطة” ستمضي بمسعاها خارجيا رغم إرتفاع تكاليف هذه القضايا و محاميها الدوليين.. ذلك أن “المحرشين الداخليين” سيتكفلون بتمويل القضية التي يجلسون فيها تحت “ضل كرت”..

âک…حسب قرار لجنة الإستئنافات الأخير.. فتسجيل النجم ألوك كوطني سليم مائة بالمائة.. و لا عزاء لمن بشروا بوجود شبهة تزوير في الأوراق الرسمية..

âک…من أطلقوا هذه الفرية و روجوا لها “علي الهواء” عليهم حض الجهات المتضررة بتحريك بلاغ جنائي لضبط هذه التهمة التي لا تثبت بمجرد تصريح “فطير” من شخص غير مخول له “حسب وظيفته” بالفتوي في تزوير الأوراق من عدمها..

âک…حتي “شطة” المتواجد في “آخر الدنيا” بدون أن ينظر للأوراق و يتأكد منها و ينتظر تقرير الجهات المختصة فيها.. أفتي بوجود شبهة تزوير!! شبهة في عينك ياخ..

âک…ما نسمعه في الإذاعات الموجهة.. و نقرأه في الصحافة الزرقاء هذه الأيام لا يخرج من مقولة “البكاء بحررو ناسو”.. و فعلا فالمناحات الدائرة هذه الأيام تدل علي حرارة شديدة نابعه من الخد الأيسر.. كون أن الخد الأيمن الذي تلقي صفعة “العقرب” قد برد بالتقادم..

âک…إتحاد جنوب السودان سيرد اليوم علي طلب شهادة النقل الدولية للاعب الوك.. مع وجود ارهاصات قوية برفضه ارسالها..

âک…و حتي في حال عدم ارسالها كما هو متوقع.. فلن يغير ذلك في حقيقة الوضع بشئ.. فبمقدور الإتحاد السوداني إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة بعد شهر من الآن.. حسب لوائح الإنتقالات الدولية..

âک…و سيبقي السؤال المثير للحيرة.. كيف رد إتحاد الجنوب في المرة الأولي بأن اللاعب غير مقيد في كشوفاتهم.. و يحاول الآن أن يتنصل مما سبق له الإقرار به؟!!

âک…الرد الأول موجود و محفوظ.. و به قضت اللجنة المنظمة و من خلفها لجنة الإستئنافات.. و أي محاولة لنقض ما فيه ستتسبب بإشكالات قانونية علي إتحاد دولة جنوب السودان..

âک…أما الخطاب الإلكتروني المجهول المصدر و الذي روجت له الآلة الإعلامية الزرقاء.. فهو ورقة لا مكان لها من الإعراب و خالية من المضمون المفيد..

âک…لعلم “الماسكين العصاية من النص”.. المريخ مقر تماما بحقوق الملكية في رعاية اللاعب “الهاوي سابقا” في صفوفها.. و سيحسم هذا الملف بسلاسة و يسر و إحترام متبادل..

âک…أما بالنسبة للملكيين الهنا.. فنرجوا أن يبلوا الكرت في كباية ماء.. و يضيفوا له الخطاب الأخير.. و محاولة شرب المنقوع علي الريق..

âک…و للتذكير.. حولية المريخ “الصفعانية” ستقام العام المقبل في مثل هذه الأيام إذا أمد الله في الآجال.

âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…

https://m.facebook.com/nabddalsafwa/

âک…العام الماضي صرح الكاردينال واصفا تسجيل الهلال للاعب فيصل موسي بقوله: ( لبدنا ليه زى التمساح
وخطفناهو كالفريسه)!!

âک…الفريسه اللبد ليها التمساح ما تمت موسم واحد!!

âک…يكون قاصد يقول: خطفناهو “كالفطيسة” لأنو الفطيسة بتفطس سرعة..

âک…فطيسة و كرت محروق..

âک…الفطيسة دي لو ما خانتني الذاكرة كانت ملقبه بالجوهرة!!

âک…تبقي مشكلة لو “الجوهرة الزرغاء” اتفطست زي شغل الفريسة ده!!

âک…نتوقع أن نسمع بعد يومين تصريحات نارية من شاكلة: (الوك ده تاني ما بدقها)..

âک…أغرب ما في الأمر هو صبر الجمهور الأزرق علي كل هذه المآسي..

âک…لكنه صبر غير مستغرب من جمهور صبر 88 سنة علي الصفر الدولي العتيق..

âک…التجديد لحاج موت “مصعب عمر” خطوة موفقة لندرة لاعبي الرواق الأيسر في الدوري السوداني..

âک…ننتظر موسما لا يشبه ما قدمه “مصعب” في مبارياته الأفريقية الأخيرة..

âک…اليوم الأخير للإنتقالات.. تري هل يشهد مغادرة الباشا لنادي المريخ؟!!

âک…لماذا لا يتم تصعيد النجم اليافع شيبون أسوة برفيقيه إبراهومه و شمس الفلاح؟!!

âک…حتي الآن لم يستغني المريخ سوي عن اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد و بله جابر و محمد سيلا..

âک…بكشف المريخ لاعبون أثبتوا فشلهم مرارا و تكرارا.. و آخرين إستنفدوا فرص بقائهم.. و بعضهم نضب معين إبداعه.. فبأي منطق يبقون في الفريق؟!!

âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

لجنة سمير.. زادت المسامير


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يجدد تعاقد الباشا وبلة وينهي صفقة بكري بشير

حسم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بشكل نهائي أمر التجديد للثنائي أحمد الباشا وبلة جابر لفترة جديدة حيث يتوقع أن يدخل المريخ بالثنائي لمكاتب الاتحاد العام في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات المقرر له اليوم الاثنين من أجل تجديد عقد الثنائي لفترة جديدة وكذلك حسم المريخ صفقة مدافع هلال الأبيض بكري بشير بنجاح حيث يتوقع أن يتعاقد معه اليوم الاثنين بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهند الطاهر يعتزل اللعب الدولي

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان اللاعب مهند الطاهر ونجم هلال الابيض الحالي والهلال العاصمي السابق يخطط لإعلان اعتزاله اللعب الدولي مع المنتخب الوطني بسبب التجاهل الذي وجده من المنتخب الوطني خلال مشاركة المنتخب في بطولة سيكافا بإثيوبيا بالرغم من جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية وتقلده لشارة قائد المنتخب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجدد عقد مصعب ويكمل إتفاقه مع مدافع دولي صاعد

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

أكمل نادي المريخ الأحد, بشكل نهائي إتفاقه مع مدافع منتخب السودان الدولي الصاعد بكري بشير الذي كان قد برز بشكل جيد مع فريقه هلال الاُبيِّض في 2015 أول موسم بالدوري الممتاز السوداني.

وقد إكتمل الإتفاق مع نادي اللاعب أولا ثم تم إحضار اللاعب من مطار الخرطوم إلى المكتب التنفيذي بنادي المريخ وسوف يتم التعاقد معه نهار الإثنين.

وخاض اللاعب بكري بشير أول تجربة لعب دولية مع منتخب السودان الأول خلال بطولة كأس التحدي لمنتخبات سيكافا التي ختمت بإثيوبيا السبت وقد خاض اللاعب جميع مباريات المنتخب السوداني وبرهن على مقدرات فنية جيدة فقط تنقصها الخبرة.

ومن ناحية قام نادي المريخ الأحد بتجديد عقد ظهيره الأيسر مصعب عمر لمدة ثلاث سنوات وتم التعاقد بحضور عدد من أعضاء مجلس المريخ المؤقت مثل عبد التام وحاتم محمد أحمد وعادل أبو جريشة.

كما قام المريخ بتصعيد ظهيره الأيمن محمد شمس الفلاح من الفريق الرديف للفريق الأول ثم غير هويته من لاعب هاوي إلى لاعب محترف وتعاقد معه لمدة ثلاث سنوات.

وكان شمس الفلاح من عناصر المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني 2015 التي إعتمد عليها الجهاز الفني بشكل كامل كما شارك في كل مباريات المنتخب ببطولة سيكافا بإثيوبيا 2015, فيما عدا مباراة الترتيب الثالث ضد إثيوبيا بسبب الإصابة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان هام ...
💫مريخاب 💫
💫ساس واساس💫
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه اعضاء مريخاب ساس واساس بالخرطوم وولايات السودان المختلفه..
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ...
يعلن لكم المكتب التنفيذي لمريخاب ساس واساس .مقاطعته التامه للاذاعه الرياضيه اف ام 104 ولاذاعه المشجع الهلالي المعروف يوسف السماني نسبه لاستهدافه وتطاوله المستمر علي فريق المريخ العظيم ..ونطلب من جميع اعضاء مريخاب ساس واساس بالخرطوم والولايات .بمختلف مقاماتهم الساميه ومن جميع المنتسبين لنادي المريخ العظيم بان لا يتعاملوا مع هذه الاذاعه المتطرفه والتي لانتشرف ابدا نحن كمريخاب بالتعامل معها او الاتصال بها او حتي اداره مؤشرها للاستماع اليها.نسبه لانقيادها الواضح.. وانحيازها الفاضح للونيه مالكها المشجع الهلالي يوسف السماني وجميعكم تابع كيف تدير هذه الاذاعه المتطرفه القضايا الرياضيه بلونيه المشجع الهلالي وكيف يستحقر مالكها الجاهل نادي كبير مثل .نادي المريخ الذي ينتمي اليه نصف الشعب السوداني
كما اننا نناشد مجلس اداره نادي المريخ واقطابه وجماهير النادي العظيم وكل رجال المال والاعمال المنتسبين للزعيم بسحب كل اعلاناتهم التجاريه من هذه الاذاعه الهلاليه المتحيزه..
(حتي يعلم الذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون )
..وعلي الباغي تدور
الدوائر
محمد الامين عوض الكريم💫
💫رئيس مريخاب 💫
💫ساس واساس💫 بالخرطوم والولايات ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم ختام التسجيلات الشتوية

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تختتم اليوم فترة انتقالات اللاعبين الشتوية بمكاتب الاتحاد بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) حيث ستستمر حتي منتصف الليل ويتوقع ان تشهد المكاتب اقبالا كبيرا من الأندية للتعاقد مع اللاعبين لإلحاقهم بالكشوفات في اليوم الاخير .. وكشفت معلومات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك العديد من قنابل التسجيلات سيتم تفجيرها في الختام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المبرزون مع صقور الجديان في سيكافا
نجومية طاغية لابراهيم محجوب وتألق لافت لبكري بشير ومازن شمس الفلاح
ولاء الدين يظهر بهدف أسطوري.. وأطهر الطاهر من أبرز هدافي البطولة



شمس الدين الأمين

أسهمت الخطوة التي أقدم عليها الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني في الدفع بمجموعة شابة للمشاركة مع صقور الجديان في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات بأثيوبيا في الكشف عن مواهب شابة تمتلك القدرة والرغبة في تقديم الأفضل مع المنتخب في المرحلة المقبلة ولعل هذا ما دفع بإدارة المنتخبات الوطنية لإبعاد كل الحرس القديم بما فيه من أسماء كبيرة مثل مدثر كاريكا وسيف مساوي وبكري المدينة ونصر الدين الشغيل وعلاء الدين يوسف وغيرهم من قائمة الصقور بالتركيز على تلك المواهب الشابة التي ظهرت في المنتخبين الأولمبي والشباب ولم يتبق من قائمة المنتخب الأول غير الثنائي رمضان عجب وأمير كمال، الصدى وبحُكم مرافقتها لصقور الجديان في رحلة أديس أبابا وقفت على العناصر الأبرز من بين نجوم المنتخب كما سنطالع ذلك عبر السطور التالية.
أعاد النجم الموهوب ابراهيم محجوب اكتشاف نفسه من جديد من خلال مشاركته مع منتخبنا الوطني في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات وكان بشهادة كل المراقبين النجم الأول في البطولة بلا منازع بعد أن قدم مستوىً فنياً مدهشاً مع صقور الجديان وكان يمثل العقل المفكر للمنتخب وصانع اللعب الموهوب الذي يجيد تقديم الفرصة على طبق من ذهب للمهاجمين فضلاً عن قدراته العالية في استخدام الحل الفردي لمصلحة المجموعة وأسهمت مشاركة ابراهيم محجوب مع منتخبنا في بطولة سيكافا بعيداً عن الضغوط النفسية والجماهيرية في تعزيز ثقة اللاعب في نفسه فأستطاع أن يقدم مستوىً فنياً رائعاً مع صقور الجديان الأمر الذي سيرفع كثيراً من أسهم هذا اللاعب حتى يقدم الكثير لفريقه المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.
أطهر يقدم نفسه كهداف بارع
من بين النجوم الذين فرضوا أنفسهم بقوة في بطولة سيكافا النجم الواعد أطهر الطاهر الذي عوّض غياب الكبار الذين تخصصوا في تسجيل الأهداف للمنتخب مثل بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا وقدم نفسه كهداف بارع لا يشق له غبار وكان من أبرز الهدافين في البطولة بعد أن سجل خمسة أهداف رائعة مع صقور الجديان توج بها نفسه هدافاً للبطولة وأصبحت الفرصة كبيرة أمام أطهر ليأخذ موقعه مع المجموعة الشابة التي ستمثل المنتخب الوطني الأول في المرحلة المقبلة.
مستوى مميز لنجم التسجيلات
أشعل بكري بشير متوسط دفاع منتخبنا الوطني معركة التسجيلات بفضل المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه في خط الدفاع حيث كان بكري من أبرز المدافعين في البطولة وأظهر قدرات فنية عالية تؤهله للمشاركة مع أي فريق في دوري الأبطال دون أن تواجهه أي مصاعب نظراً لثقته الكبيرة في نفسه وفي قدراته فضلاً عن الذكاء الخارق لهذا المدافع الذي يجيد التمركز ويحسن التغطية ويستخلص الكرة بصرامة ولفت تألق بكري أنظار الهلال فتحركت غرفة تسجيلاته بقوة من أجل تغيير مساره غير أن الاتفاق المحكم الذي أبرمه المريخ مع إدارة هلال الأبيض أسهم في تأمين صفقة هذا المدافع المتميز لمصلحة المريخ.
ولاء الدين يظهر بهدف رائع
ظلم الجهاز الفني لصقور الجديان الهداف الموهوب ولاء الدين مهاجم أهلي مدني الذي انتقل للهلال في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية حيث لم يظهر ولاء الدين فرصة المشاركة الا لشوط في مباراة الأمس أمام أثيوبيا واستطاع أن يتوج مشاركته بهدف رائع وبديع يُعتبر من أجمل الأهداف التي سجلها منتخبنا في بطولة سيكافا ليقدم ولاء الدين نفسه عبر تلك المباراة كمهاجم بارع ويجيد ترجمة الفرص لأهداف الأمر الذي يفرض على الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا أن يهتم أكثر بهذا اللاعب حتى يساعده في حل أزمة الهجوم التي عانى منها منتخبنا الوطني كثيراً.
مازن يفرض نفسه بقوة
من العناصر التي استفادت كثيراً من المشاركة مع منتخبنا الوطني في بطولة سيكافا النجم الواعد مازن شمس الفلاح الذي أخذ موقعه على الطرف الأيمن وقام بالدور المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه وكان من أهم مفاتيح اللعب لصقور الجديان بعد أن قام بالواجبات الدفاعية والهجومية على أكمل وجه ولفت الأنظار بموهبته النادرة التي ستجعله ينافس بقوة في الموسم الجديد حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي للمريخ إلى جانب المنتخب الوطني الذي قدم خدمة كبيرة للمريخ وهو يكشف له عن القدرات الحقيقية لهذا اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة منتظرة لعنكبة: المريخ يشرع في ترتيبات المعسكر الخارجي

الخرطوم – وائل السر

شرعت لجنة التسيير المريخية في ترتيبات معسكر الفريق الخارجي استعداداً للموسم الكروي الجديد، وسيستهل الأحمر برنامجه الإعدادي من القاهرة التي ستغادر لها البعثة الحمراء في الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري، وسيقضي الفريق اثنتي عشر يوماً سيركز فيها الإطار الفني على الاعداد البدني ومن ثم تتمرحل التحضيرات، وسينتقل المريخ إلى العاصمة الاثيوبية أديس أبابا لعقد المعسكر الثاني الذي تتخلله تجارب ودية مع أندية المقدمة هناك على أن يشد الأحمر الرحال إلى الدوحة القطرية لقضاء فترة تحضيرية ثالثة تمتد لأسبوع، وفي الاثناء قال المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس لجنة التسيير أن مجلسه وافق على الدعوة المقدمة من إحدى الشركات لإقامة جزء من المعسكر الاعدادي للفريق بإمارة دبي ومواجهة فريق الشرطة العراقي، وأضاف ونسي أن المجلس حدد زيارة دبي بثلاثة أيام بعد الفراغ من معسكر الدوحة بحيث تكون زيارة الإمارات بمثابة ختام المعسكر الاعدادي.
عودة عنكبة
برز اتجاه قوي داخل أروقة نادي المريخ بصرف النظر عن بكري بشير مدافع هلال الابيض وقطع إعارة عنكبة وذلك بعد تسجيل صابر عطرون أمس الأول، وتفيد المتابعات أن الأحمر شرع رسميا في قطع إعارة اللاعب عنكبة بعد تراجع بكري بشير عن التوقيع للمريخ.
خيارات عديدة في ملف التدريب
يسابق مجلس المريخ الزمن لأجل انجاز ملف التدريب بالنادي بعد أن استغنى الأحمر عن الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو بصورة نهائية، وتملك لجنة التسيير المريخية عددا من الاسماء من بينها الروماني إيلي بلاتشي والبلجيكي لوك أيمال، ويستند الأول على سيرة ذاتية مرصعة بالإنجازات حيث سبق له وان عمل بالمنطقة العربية وبدأ مشواره في تونس مع النادي الأفريقي ثم انتقل إلى المغرب وبعدها شد الرحال إلى الخليج وتحديداً الامارات والسعودية وقطر، ويطلق على بلاتشي صائد البطولات، فيما دخل البلجيكي لوك أيمال مدرب فيتا كلوب الأنغولي ترشيحات النادي الأحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأكيدا لانفراد )سودانا فوق( ..رسميا اتحاد الكرة يكون لجنة تحقيق مع الغزال

اكد الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني الاول انه تم تكوين لجنة للتحقيق مع اللاعب مهند الطاهر حول اختفاءه المفاجيء وسفره للسودان دون علم رئيس البعثة وادارة المنتخب وهو عميد لاعبي السودان والمنتخب المشارك في سيكافا في البطولة الحالية .
تفاجأ المسؤولون ببعثة المنتخب السوداني واللاعبون على حد سواء، بالإختفاء المفاجئ لقائد المنتخب ببطولة كأس التحدي لمنتخبات سيكافا، مهند الطاهر، بصورة مفاجئة عن مقر بعثة الفندق بالعاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا التي شهدت آخر مراحل البطولة حتى ختامها السبت وروى أحد افراد بعثة السودان بإثيوبيا رفض ذكر إسمه، أنهم عند ساعة الإفطار صباح الخميس إفتقدوا حضور اللاعب لصالة الطعام وعندما تأخر كثيرا ذهبوا إلى غرفته بالفندق فلم يجدوه ما أثار قلقا وبلبلة شديدة على مصير اللاعب بسبب الإختفاء الغامض وبعد محاولات مضنية بالإتصال بهاتفه فاجأهم بأنه غادر إلى السودان ولم يشارك مهند الطاهر في مباراة الترتيب الثالث التي خسرها السودان من إثيوبيا السبت، ولكنه شارك بفعالية في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي ضد رواندا كما شارك مهند الطاهر، وهو اقدم لاعبي المنتخب في العديد من مباريات سيكافا بديلا في الدقائق الآخيرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريح على يرفض الاعارة لمريخ نيالا ويطالب بالشطب 

رفض مدافع المريخ الريح على الاعارة لمريخ نيالا و طالب بشطبه من الكشوفات و يجدر ذكره ان اللاعب كان قد وافق على اللعب لمريخ نيالا مع زميله جقود بطلب من المدرب برهان تيه .
*

----------

